# Clovelley Wednesday 10/10



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All.

Just a quick post to confirm the numbers for Wednesday. I know Gatesy and MangoX are in the frame. See you all there at 4.30 - 4.40 with my old man in toe.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll be there...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Me three.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got some 5/0's Michael.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I've just picked up some 4s and 5s from compleat angler Michael. There is an excellent chance that I will be there also. SBD...you launching from the beach tomorrow morning? A much better option that the ramp IMHO. Hope it is a little flatter than this morning and I hope that the Kingies are allowed out to play.

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You're welcome to some hooks Michael (as long as I catch the first fish).

JT, not sure yet. Is the access to the beach from Gordon Ave? How far down approx? Text me in the morning to let me know if you're coming, & I'll meet you there. Gatesy, are you keen to suss out the alternative launch?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

0415's good (aka stupid o'clock). Should give us a bit more prime time anyhow.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hopefully I'll be able to make it also, guys. But fugg me, all this talk of 4:30 and 4:15...I may as well stay up all night!  
I'll be there about 4:30 but I may launch from the beach seeing it is a little closer (about a km's worth...big deal!) to my place.

Bring on the 1m+ Kings! :shock:

cheers,
Cid


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> I wanna see if the normal launch is manageable first, if not then i guess we have to cart out yaks down the stairs
> 
> i have 2 worm hooks left but if i get done by either a good fish or a jacket i may need one or two. guess i will try and be there before 4:30 so we can suss out the launch options


The stairs aren't a problem Michael. There are only about 12 of them and they form only 1/20th of the journey from the car park to the beach. The path leading from the street to the beach distance wise is about the same as to the ramp from the car park. It is a little steeper which makes it easy going down and a little more difficult going up (very easy unless you are a wimp or on an oxygen bottle or something). Parking is a little harder but available at the top of the path. 1 foot waves are about all you need to contend with from the beach launch.

Dave, I'll give you a call tonight to confirm or alternatively post here/text you.

JT


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok guys...

looks like 4.15 start it is :shock: :shock: :shock:

are we all launching from the new site ?

is this where to park ?










anyone trying for some squid early on ? or just chasing the birds ?
I reckon if its not happening on the surface, they will take a squid in the deep...


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

What do you think happened with the conditions this morning?? Based on seabreeze it should have been ok??

Do you think that the change in wind direction that is forecast will make it a little more protected tomorrow morning or is it unlikely to make a difference??

** MY BAD, THE CHANGE IN WIND DIRECTION IS HAPPENING THURSDAY MORNING **

Hope it will be ok!!


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

All, I am in as well. All tackled up and ready to go. Let the 'Kingies' come out to play.

I am also not in a hurry to get out of the water, so if anyone wants to stay later, I am keen, however, I will need help getting off the water as I have a fibreglass boat (yak). We can confirm tomorrow morning. Otherwsie will depart when the rest of the flotilla leaves.

Mike


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

After starting the post my dad and I have reviewed the trip rport from this morning and have decided to pull the pin on tomorrow. It will give us a chance to better kit him out. As a trade off we are hitting the bass on the weekend as it looks like a big high is on the way (might need to fish 2lb to get the same thrill though!! :lol: :lol: ).

Best of Luck guys!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

KingHit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What do you think happened with the conditions this morning?? Based on seabreeze it should have been ok??
> 
> ...


Not sure Kinghit. Seabreeze said yesterday morning was a walk in the park but getting out there turned out to be uglier than something really, really ugly. And I mean really ugly! The launch from Gordon's ramp doesn't worry me...it is the landing particularly considering the tides i.e. what appears swimmingly suddenly disappears as the tide comes in or out as rocks appear and reapper. Itis actually not by any measure a ramp just some flatish rocks. In saying that it isn't so bad...it's just water and waves and rocks. Just means that you might get a little wet and potentially a little battered.
I will be at the end of the street for a beach launch at 4:30. I will probably check out the ramp car park first. Anyone interested in beach launch (which is about 150 metres away from the rock launch) give me a call on the mobile (0417 440 384) and I will give you specific instuctions on where to go and how to get there/where to park etc.

JT


----------

